# .htaccess: Ordner ganz sperren



## mrsunshine (17. Juli 2002)

Hallo!
kleine Frage inbezug auf htaccess:
Wie kann ich einen ganzen ordner(incl. unterordner) vor zugriffen schützen (So, das ich noch per PHP drauf zugreifen kann. Möglichst ohne .htpassword)und die Datei von der Indexseite verbannen?


----------



## dPo2000 (18. Juli 2002)

1. wenn du einen ordner insgesamt "vor zugriffen" schützt kann auch php dan icht mehr drauf zugreifen ;P

2. bitte formuliere deine frage etwas genauer...

wer soll darauf zugreifen ?
was soll mit der indexseite passieren ?
was ist der zweck deiner aktion ?





mfg
dPo


----------



## mrsunshine (18. Juli 2002)

Also:
Ich möchte:
- das mein Ordner "Site" nichtmehr geöffnet werden kann (Außer von PHP, und natürlich FTP)
- das man diesen Ordner vom Web aus nichtmehr sehn kann (Also von der Indexsite, bei Apache ist die Überschrift Index of /...)


----------



## dPo2000 (18. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von mrsunshine _
> *Also:
> Ich möchte:
> - das mein Ordner "Site" nichtmehr geöffnet werden kann (Außer von PHP, und natürlich FTP)
> - das man diesen Ordner vom Web aus nichtmehr sehn kann (Also von der Indexsite, bei Apache ist die Überschrift Index of /...) *






was hast du für einen webserver ? einen apache ? kannst du ihn konfigurieren oder musst du die .htaccess variante benutzen ?


link: http://www.uni-duesseldorf.de/Service/Webmaster/htaccess.php3


----------



## mrsunshine (18. Juli 2002)

Ahh... Sowas hab ich gesucht... THX...
PS: Ja ich ahb den Apache... Ja ich kann die httpd.conf editiere


----------



## dPo2000 (18. Juli 2002)

ok - dann wäre das ja geklärt.

du kannst verzeichnisrechte auch direkt in der httpd.conf bearbeiten...


----------

